# Homemade Tools >  HORIZONTAL ACTION TOGGLE CLAMP

## morsa

Alike the http://www.homemadetools.net/forum/h...zzy-swan-52833, this horizontal action toggle clamp is based in a model by Izzy Swan. You can also download the plans for free.











Here is a video of the toggle clamp by Izzy Swan:



Regards, morsa.

----------

Jon (Oct 20, 2016),

Paul Jones (Oct 17, 2016),

PJs (Oct 26, 2016),

riptoff (Aug 16, 2017)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks morsa! We've added your Horizontal Toggle Clamp to our Clamps category,
as well as to your builder page: morsa's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Horizontal Toggle Clamp
 by morsa

tags:
clamp, wood

----------


## martuk

Could someone please point me to the link to download plan please? Thank you

----------

